# My New M3 Story...



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

Last Monday (26 Apr 04) I took my ’01 330Ci for some routine service at the dealer. When I went to pick my car up, I noticed a couple of M3 on the lot. I went over and started to look at one in particular that was exactly as my car, but an M3. Well, I went back to work and that night started to play with some numbers. The next day I contacted the same guy that sold me my ’01 and after work that night went by to work the deal. The whole thing was sealed when I got the chance to drive the car. I thought that it would be more like my 330Ci on steroids, but it was a completely different and AWESOME experience. That was on Tuesday night. The next day I went to the bank, got the loan approved and returned to the dealer on Thursday night to pick up my new M3!!! I still can’t believe it. My last two cars have been special ordered to be able to get the options that I wanted. This one was sitting at the dealer with my name on it!!! Can’t wait to complete the break in period to REALLY explore what this car is capable of doing. I loved my 330, but this is going to be an obsession… 

The best part was that I did not tell anyone about it and ask my best friend to go run some errands on Thursday night. Well I told him that I had to drop something at the dealer and went with him into the bay where my new M3 was sitting waiting for me. He went to look at the M3 and I told him that we needed to switch the plates from my car to the M3. It took him about 30 seconds to realize what I had just said. He almost died when he finally realized that I was really getting the BEAST. 

Oh well, I’m looking forward to a nice relationship with my new BMW…


----------



## Fireman3 (Feb 4, 2003)

*Just did the same thing.*

Picking mine up early next week.

Congrats!

BobD :thumbup:


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

options? pics? Come on!


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

Ok,

The options are: PP, 19", HS, HK, and Xenon. The only thing that I was not too crazy about was the BMW Assist, but I guess that I will live with it. The car is just AWESOME!!!


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Congrats !! :thumbup: 

Breaking mine in too !


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

flashinthepan said:


> Congrats !! :thumbup:
> 
> Breaking mine in too !


Very nice shots!!

What do you have for wheel/tire package?


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

Sweet ride. 19's really fill the wheel wells nicely. That's one option I occasionally regret not getting. When I can convince the wife that 19's are a safety mod, I might go aftermarket!

Alex


----------



## LarryN (Dec 24, 2001)

FUN2DRV said:


> Ok,
> 
> The options are: PP, 19", HS, HK, and Xenon. The only thing that I was not too crazy about was the BMW Assist, but I guess that I will live with it. The car is just AWESOME!!!


Very Nice Car! Enjoy it.. I have plans for one in my future (next year) to replace the 330.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

FUN2DRV said:


> Very nice shots!!
> 
> What do you have for wheel/tire package?


Hi Juan,

I ordered the BMW 18" wheels and plan on using them for winter tires, the ones pictured are BBS LM's 19", I am in the process of adding Bilstien PSS9 coil-springs for a very minimal drop.

Enjoy your new Car !!!!


----------



## mb35758 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Me too!*

I had a similar experience about 2 months ago.

I took my 330Ci in for an oil change, ended up driving the M3 off the lot 2 days later.

It's Silver/PP/CW/HK/Xenon/19s with aluminum trim, to replace the coupe that was silver/SP/PP/Xenon. In truth, its all the options that make up the PP, without the sunroof; I never have liked them much. Besides, they're heavy (40lbs).

That night, I had my brother over for dinner and acted like we were out of milk. Told him he could take my car if he'd go get it... he came back about 45 minutes later, saying that the best milk is on the other side of town. 

Congrats on the new ride. :thumbup:

-mb


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats on the new cars guys!

Flash, I like your style. . .your car is the almost exactly the same as the one I want to order (but I'd get SMG) :thumbup: . 

Enjoy!

-j


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

jim said:


> Congrats on the new cars guys!
> 
> Flash, I like your style. . .your car is the almost exactly the same as the one I want to order (but I'd get SMG) :thumbup: .


Flash, I like your color AND your choice of transmissions!

Alex's M3 Pictures

Alex


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> Flash, I like your color AND your choice of transmissions!
> 
> Alex's M3 Pictures
> 
> Alex


:lmao: 
Your car is a beaut, as well :thumbup: ! Though it appears you don't like his choice of interior color. . .

FWIW, I like Flash's choice of tranny, I'd personally just prefer the SMG  :beerchug: .

-j


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

jim said:


> :lmao:
> Your car is a beaut, as well :thumbup: ! Though it appears you don't like his choice of interior color. . .


Oh, I like his interior color, I just like mine a little bit better. 

Alex


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

Thanks Jim !!

It feels like a dream in all honesty ! when I was younger a BMW of any type was unthinkable. 

Tranny:
I love the SMG also !!, I just like old fashioned shifting I guess. I was one of those guys that had a very difficult time deciding the transmission option.

It is funny looking at all the Silver and Silver/Grey M3's....lol, as if the world needed more silver !!! it certainly works well with the rain and road dirt though.


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

flashinthepan said:


> Thanks Jim !!
> 
> It feels like a dream in all honesty ! when I was younger a BMW of any type was unthinkable.
> 
> ...


Congrats again, man!

Hopefully, I'll have one someday :bigpimp: .

-j


----------



## 325SMG (Jan 11, 2004)

That's an awesome story. I don't think I have the balls to trade my 325 for even a 330 though, even though that would be nice. Maybe in a couple of years.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

FUN2DRV said:


> The best part was that I did not tell anyone about it and ask my best friend to go run some errands on Thursday night. Well I told him that I had to drop something at the dealer and went with him into the bay where my new M3 was sitting waiting for me. He went to look at the M3 and I told him that we needed to switch the plates from my car to the M3. It took him about 30 seconds to realize what I had just said. He almost died when he finally realized that I was really getting the BEAST.


Aww, you missed an opportunity here. You should've had the license plate switch done and all, and then picked him up at night so in the dark he'd probably have thought it was your normal car, and then let him figure out he's sitting in an M3 during the drive. :rofl:


----------



## mjames (Sep 23, 2003)

She's a beauty, congrats. Talk about an impulse buy, though. :eeps: I drool over every //M when I visit my dealer, so I can understand why you did it if you can afford it. Are the windows tinted? It looks like it. TiAg is a great color, enjoy her! :thumbup:


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

congrats!!!1 that's an awesome story......hopefully i can do the same one of these days....


i just got a 2004 330ci about 4 weeks ago...still breaking it in


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

mjames said:


> She's a beauty, congrats. Talk about an impulse buy, though. :eeps: I drool over every //M when I visit my dealer, so I can understand why you did it if you can afford it. Are the windows tinted? It looks like it. TiAg is a great color, enjoy her! :thumbup:


Yes, I got the windows tinted the next day and this past weekend got a StonGard invisible bra installed. Just 300 mile and I already had a chip mark in the front of the hood...

I had the StonGard in my old 330Ci and was very happy with it!!!

Yes, it was really an impulse buy, but my payment did not go up that much. The insurance is another story...

These darn cars are addictive!!!!


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> Sweet ride. 19's really fill the wheel wells nicely. That's one option I occasionally regret not getting. When I can convince the wife that 19's are a safety mod, I might go aftermarket!
> 
> Alex


honeslty, 19s are a bad option to get....why pay an extra 2K for OEM crap, pay slightly more and get better tires and wheels aftermarket, OEM are just soooo boring


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Riuster said:


> honeslty, 19s are a bad option to get....why pay an extra 2K for OEM crap, pay slightly more and get better tires and wheels aftermarket, OEM are just soooo boring


What aftermarket 19" wheels and tires can be had for $1700 ? And since when is a forged wheel "crap" ?

Oh, and some people like the look of OEM wheels :eeps:


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

bren said:


> What aftermarket 19" wheels and tires can be had for $1700 ? And since when is a forged wheel "crap" ?
> 
> Oh, and some people like the look of OEM wheels :eeps:


sorry to steal this thread, but I have to respond to Mr. BRENNNN and his "CRAP" note, let the inexperience experience!!!

Driving in MD is a joke....sorry, but its not like NYC driving, where the pavement is practically OFF ROAD, so far my "KNOCK OFF" iforged are really HOLDING up on NYC streets, Its strong as the heat that forged it. You never owned any forged wheel, so for a person coming with no experience you really have nothing to offer. I tried, ACS type 2, which is SPUN cast alloy, near forged, still weak for our beloved NYC and NJ potholes. Regular Cast alloys, like your 18s, on MD roads they should hold up just fine, but here its a different planet, it will bend. The 19s OEM, its a given.

1. OEM wheels are weak, not worth an extra 1700 or 1900 bucks, IMO, but then again if you like Generic wheels, then by all means go for it, but dotn upgrade from that.
2. Looks like rest of pack, how generic, again.
3. They scratch and you cant polish it..like MINE
4. They are not 3 piece, so if one bends..well you either send it to fix the bend, which reduces integrity, or like mine, I just replace the LIP, at only 200 bucks, a new OEM wheel, how much is this 800 or so, more expensive on the long run.
5. I have 19x10, putting on 285s...on the rear, it really give an agressive look, 285s on the rear is FANTASTIC!!!!

I gave you my pros and where are the cons, I see none. Your turn,

sorry to steal the thread, btw..NICE RIDE congrats....silver looks great....sorry for the scratch on the hood, but with some touch up paint, and some nice polish it should mend right in.... :thumbup:


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

Riuster said:


> my "KNOCK OFF" iforged


Got pics of your car and wheels?

-j


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

jim said:


> Got pics of your car and wheels?
> 
> -j


http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=415&password=&sort=1&cat=504&page=1

http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=413&password=&sort=1&cat=504&page=1

as per your request..its on the gallery


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Riuster said:


> I gave you my pros and where are the cons, I see none. Your turn,


You're joking right?


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

bren said:


> You're joking right?


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

Riuster said:


> sorry to steal this thread, but I have to respond to Mr. BRENNNN and his "CRAP" note, let the inexperience experience!!!
> 
> Driving in MD is a joke....sorry, but its not like NYC driving, where the pavement is practically OFF ROAD, so far my "KNOCK OFF" iforged are really HOLDING up on NYC streets, Its strong as the heat that forged it. You never owned any forged wheel, so for a person coming with no experience you really have nothing to offer. I tried, ACS type 2, which is SPUN cast alloy, near forged, still weak for our beloved NYC and NJ potholes. Regular Cast alloys, like your 18s, on MD roads they should hold up just fine, but here its a different planet, it will bend. The 19s OEM, its a given.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, but the last time I checked this is still the USA, a free country where we are ALL free to go out and get the car that we want in the color that we want and the options that we want without having to give explanations of our choices to anyone!!! If you like to put aftermarket wheels and tires on your car, that is YOUR option and I DONT CARE, but don't come in here to criticize my options. I work very hard and I love BMW and the pleasure that they bring when you drive them. I absolutely loved my '01 330Ci and I'm looking forward to REALLY enjoy this M3 WITH the NICE BMW 19" wheels.

By the way, if you don't have anything good to say, just don't say anything!!!

Have a nice day!!!


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

I think I congratulated you on the bottom, that message wasnt really for you...FUN2DRV...I was explaining why aftermarket wheels, I think is better. People dont really read everything on the threads do they?

Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....
Anyway..congrats....


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

Riuster said:


> I think I congratulated you on the bottom, that message wasnt really for you...FUN2DRV...I was explaining why aftermarket wheels, I think is better. People dont really read everything on the threads do they?
> 
> Anyway..congrats....
> Anyway..congrats....
> ...


Thanks on the congrats!!!

No hard feelings here. I just love my new car the way it is right now!!! I have a set of winter wheels & tires that will be using in the winter. I did not go for the cheap steel wheels and covers because I can't just look at my car like that for 5 or 6 months out of the year, so I got a set of nice BBS wheels that sometimes I liked more than the factory 330 Ci set that came with my old car.

Oh well, sorry for the last one. We should all be a happy family here!!!!


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

FUN2DRV said:


> Thanks on the congrats!!!
> 
> No hard feelings here. I just love my new car the way it is right now!!! I have a set of winter wheels & tires that will be using in the winter. I did not go for the cheap steel wheels and covers because I can't just look at my car like that for 5 or 6 months out of the year, so I got a set of nice BBS wheels that sometimes I liked more than the factory 330 Ci set that came with my old car.
> 
> Oh well, sorry for the last one. We should all be a happy family here!!!!


well what I really wanted to say is save your 1700 or 1900 dollars on that option and go get aftermarket wheels which really makes your M3 look alot better than the rest of the pack, just giving my advice, when I got mine...I didnt get the 19s...knowing I would buy aftermarket, and they look so much better, IMO...just trying to makeyour M3 look good..sorry..for my advice then...ENJOY!!!!


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

sorry to sound like a Nag....but I recommend you get a spare donut, the M3s dont come with spares, FYI, and the Mobilizer system, doesnt work for large punctures.

Good Luck with the Ride :thumbup:


----------



## jim (Jan 3, 2003)

Riuster said:


> http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=415&password=&sort=1&cat=504&page=1
> 
> http://www.bimmerfest.com/photos/showphoto.php?photo=413&password=&sort=1&cat=504&page=1
> 
> as per your request..its on the gallery


Thanks. . .very nice :thumbup: !

-j


----------



## FUN2DRV (Aug 27, 2003)

Riuster said:


> sorry to sound like a Nag....but I recommend you get a spare donut, the M3s dont come with spares, FYI, and the Mobilizer system, doesnt work for large punctures.
> 
> Good Luck with the Ride :thumbup:


I have been trying to find a jack and spare donut for the car to take on long trips. Do you know where I can find those?

Thanks!!


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

FUN2DRV said:


> I have been trying to find a jack and spare donut for the car to take on long trips. Do you know where I can find those?
> 
> Thanks!!


You'll have to order the parts from your dealer. Do a search and you should be able to find the part numbers.


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

FUN2DRV said:


> I thought that it would be more like my 330Ci on steroids, but it was a completely different and AWESOME experience.


True. The M3 is a completely different animal from the non-M E46's. I've had a couple of loaner 3ers in the last year and I can't believe how Camry-like they are comparatively.

There's no going back now. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

FUN2DRV said:


> I have been trying to find a jack and spare donut for the car to take on long trips. Do you know where I can find those?
> 
> Thanks!!


I would call Pacific BMW, and talk to the sales rep at the parts dept, tell him you have an e46 M3..and want to get a spare..but hte contis..are not even made....you might have to look around your local bmw dealer for that..one...


----------

